# Potty Training?



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Has anyone fully potty trained their pygmy or Nigi goats?

The peeing we can get but they stay outside because of the terd pellets they seem to just drop them at their leisure...ground...flooring in shed..on me lol.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

It's pretty hard if not impossible to poop potty train. I don't think they have much control over it.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Thats what I thought, that its sort of a reflex.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

MadCatX said:


> Thats what I thought, that its sort of a reflex.


I was able to potty train one of my pygmies up until he was 3 months old. At that point he was outside. I've only had luck when they're really young and on the bottle. The trick was to take them outside every hour during the day and have their own bed for at night or keep them in my arms where is wake up when they did to take them outside.


----------



## Aprilszoo (Mar 31, 2014)

lifesabtchlearn2deal said:


> The trick was to take them outside every hour during the day and have their own bed for at night or keep them in my arms where is wake up when they did to take them outside.


Sounds like you were the one who was trained, lol....


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

Lol not really. Most goats potty atleast 5 times in an hour. Poop or pee or both lol he would hold it until the hour


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

Ours will pee consistently on a puppy pad, but the pellets fall where they may! My wethered pygmy will pee on the arm of the couch if he’s in a “mood”. Pretty sure we have stock in Shop Vacs these days.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL - Awesome. Ill pee here because Im mad at you momma lol.


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

I had my nigi potty trained when he was living in the house. He would sleep on my bed, get up in the middle of the night, go to the puppy pad in his crate, pee, and get back in bed. We never got poops down, though. I did see a video of someone's potty trained doelings. They had taught them to pee and (most of the time) poo in a box in their shelter to reduce clean up.


----------

